# Percentage Of Homosexuals And Bisexuals In The World



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

What percentage of the world's population do you think they make up ? The lowest figure I have seen being thrown around is 1% coming from the conservative rightwing groups and the highest figure I have seen being thrown around is 10% coming from the liberal leftwing groups.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I have no idea, but I voted 10%, especially since you included bisexuals in the list.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I think the 10% figure regularly stated by gay rights groups is likely biased to the high side. All groups will tend to bias their numbers upward to make them appear larger.

Then you toss in bisexuals. It's hard to even make any clear definition of that term. Many girls I've come across have expressed at least some mild interest in trying it with another girl and some actually have. Of course, there is a significant difference between a "bi girl" who'd kiss & play with another girl in fun and a truly bisexual one who really could go either way. From what I've seen most bi girls are really heteros who are willing to experiment.

My gay brother once lived for a full year with a guy who'd previously been married and after leaving my brother he eventually married yet another woman -- now that definitely is as bi as it gets, being able to go all the way either way.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Gays and Bis? I am sure that would be *well* over 10%...


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i'd say 5%.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

More than 10%...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

More than 10%!


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

For all of you posters who think more than 10% of the world's population is not Hetero, just how much more do you think it is and also is that just counting openly ****/Bi people only or also people who are in the closet ?


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I would say around 5%


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I would say around 30%...

Gay/Bi and all those who hide...
Never giving in to their feelings because of society's ignorance...


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't think the number of non Heteros in the world is in the billions no way it's alot less than that. Outside of big liberal cities like San Francisco, New York, Amsterdam, Toronto, etc the sight of same sex couples making out or holding hands in public is very rare. If the number was in the billions sights like that would be common in alot more places and not just a handful of select cities in the world. In most places in the world it's very rare to non existent for a child to have 2 parents of the same sex.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Well maybe a *little* less than 30%...

I'm talking about everybody who has feelings of being with someone of the same sex...
There just feelings, feelings that stay with them their entire Life...
Just Feelings...

That they would love to fulfill but never will because they believe there is something morally wrong with them...


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Everyone is gay.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Percentage Of Homosexuals And Bisexuals In The World*



Dudleyville said:


> I don't think the number of non Heteros in the world is in the billions no way it's alot less than that. Outside of big liberal cities like San Francisco, New York, Amsterdam, Toronto, etc the sight of same sex couples making out or holding hands in public is very rare. If the number was in the billions sights like that would be common in alot more places and not just a handful of select cities in the world. In most places in the world it's very rare to non existent for a child to have 2 parents of the same sex.


Just because you might not see a lot of gay/lesbian couples doesn't mean that they aren't there. A lot of people aren't open about their lifestyle simply because there's still a lot of prejudice towards gays, lesbians and bis.

I'd bet that the numbers are higher than you think, just because of the people that don't feel safe being open about that aspect of themselves.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Percentage Of Homosexuals And Bisexuals In The World*



leppardess said:


> Just because you might not see a lot of gay/lesbian couples doesn't mean that they aren't there. A lot of people aren't open about their lifestyle simply because there's still a lot of prejudice towards gays, lesbians and bis.
> 
> I'd bet that the numbers are higher than you think, just because of the people that don't feel safe being open about that aspect of themselves.


 :agree


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: Percentage Of Homosexuals And Bisexuals In The World*



Disintegrate said:


> Everyone is gay.


I agree, I believe in the Kinsey scale.

Everyone has varying levels of homosexuality.

One thing to note is that male bisexuality is much lower than female bisexuality because men in our society are homophobic, plus the fact that there is a small percentage of women who say they're bisexual to get attention.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Percentage Of Homosexuals And Bisexuals In The World*



vicente said:


> Disintegrate said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone is gay.
> ...


In part, I do agree that there might be some level of homosexuality in all of us. Some are just more prominent than others :stu Also, bisexuality is better accepted in women than men, sadly enough 

I wouldn't doubt that some women claim to be bisexual to get attention but I read a study a few years ago that most women can just as easily be aroused by lesbian porn as with hetero porn but that they still called themselves heterosexual. So, it's just all in how you choose to label yourself :stu


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

leppardness so you really truely believe that there are BILLIONS of gay people in the world ? So you think the number of gays is so large that it is equal to the number of Muslims and Catholics who both each have over a billion followers ? Do you think if all of the gays in the world got together and formed their own country that they would have a population equal to that of China and India ?


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Percentage Of Homosexuals And Bisexuals In The World*



Dudleyville said:


> leppardness so you really truely believe that there are BILLIONS of gay people in the world ? So you think the number of gays is so large that it is equal to the number of Muslims and Catholics who both each have over a billion followers ? Do you think if all of the gays in the world got together and formed their own country that they would have a population equal to that of China and India ?


As far as numbers go, sure. Why not? Who's really to say? I was just making an educated guess based on the knowledge that I have from people that I know.

I do know that there's still a lot of prejudice towards the homosexual/lesbian/bi community. And... if I were lesbian/bi and feeling shame due to the general attitude of society in general, I wouldn't be open about that aspect of myself. A lot of people stay 'in the closet' due to this stigma.

But, no matter how you slice it, they're still a minority.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I thought the official number was 10%? At least that's what we told people when I was in the GSA at school...


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

For gays only, I'd guess 5%

maybe 10-12% with Bi factored into it.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Percentage Of Homosexuals And Bisexuals In The World*



leppardess said:


> vicente said:
> 
> 
> > Disintegrate said:
> ...


All I can say to people who make such bold claims is "speak for yourself." To lay down the charge of homophobia against a people merely because they deny having any attraction to members of their sex is a bit of bigotry in itself.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Orpheus,
Men do tend to be more vocally against homosexuality then women. That is not to say that all straight men are homophobes. Just a higher percentage than women. It's our society. Words such as Qu__r, f_gg_t and c_cks_ck_r are used on a regular basis as the highest form of insult to another male.

On many occasions, I have witnessed a scene similiar to the following:

Guy 1: Did you hear that ____ is gay?
Guy 2: Nothing wrong with that.
Guy 1: Would you ever....?
Guy 2: HELL NO!!!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

this thread is gay

and id go with 5%


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

this is probably a horrible analysis but just looking at the US alone, only 12% of the US population is black
so my guess would then be that 1-2% of the US population is gay and maybe 4-6% are gay/bisexual

and I can't imagine the world percentage being much more different than the US, so I'm voting 6%


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

What does the percentage of Americans who are Black have to do with the percentage that are gay / bisexual?


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I was just using that figure as a measuring stick

I shortened my original post so it might have been left a little unclear


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: re: Percentage Of Homosexuals And Bisexuals In The World*



eyeguess said:


> I was just using that figure as a measuring stick
> 
> I shortened my original post so it might have been left a little unclear


i thought it was something about the 'brothers that are on the down low'- meaning they are black males who have sex with other males but consider themselves straight

anyone find it interesting and/or strange that bisexuality in males was accepted in greek times but not in todays society?


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll guess, 5% - "practicing" gay/bi. Non-"practicing", who knows.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I'd bet that if you included the ones that 'experimented', the percentage would be much higher, definitely more than 20%.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Why do we care? :stu :b


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I strongly think more than 10%.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Wooo nice thread necro Ace.

Well since we know all woman are Bi...*runs out of thread*


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I think sexuality is more of a spectrum, I think most people have at one time or the other been curious about someone of either the same, or the opposite, sex.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

3-5%


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Well at least 10% of dogs and definitely all parrots.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Wooo nice thread necro Ace.
> 
> Well since we know all woman are Bi...*runs out of thread*


Really old polls never display right.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

0.00005%


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

I think that 10% is too low for gay+bi. I have read about the *Kinsey's Scale*, and I think that the majority of people are actually bisexual. *Sexuality is a scale*, and few people are completely straight or gay.

Here is my guesstimate: homos would be like 5% of the population and bisexuals (broadly speaking) would be something like 75%.

Straight people who have "experimented" are considered "mostly straight" which is a category under the ambiguous "bisexual".


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

It's a lot higher than 10% lol.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Depends how you count. If you only count those who admit and act on their desires, probably around 1% because it's dangerous to admit in most of the world. Many would not admit it even internally to themselves because they have the internal belief that it's wrong and evil. If you mean to ask what percentage have gay/bi desires that they might express if they didn't feel they'd be judged for it (and didn't judge themselves either), then perhaps 15-30%, it's hard to say. Or perhaps even higher.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Paul said:


> Depends how you count. If you only count those who admit and act on their desires, probably around 1% because it's dangerous to admit in most of the world. Many would not admit it even internally to themselves because they have the internal belief that it's wrong and evil. If you mean to ask what percentage have gay/bi desires that they might express if they didn't feel they'd be judged for it (and didn't judge themselves either), then perhaps 15-30%, it's hard to say. Or perhaps even higher.


I agree with this. Many people don't admit same sex attraction and in that case, the percentages would be lower than the truth. Probably researchers could gauge it better by what porn people watch, but they would have to know the sex of the person viewing. And it would have to be without their knowledge, haha. :b


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Higher than 10%. If we're counting bisexuals.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I have no idea on an exact number but I'd guess it's much higher than 10%. Particularly with the inclusion of bisexuals.


----------

